# Leaving cat for one night



## akstacey88

Hi Everyone. I have a question about leaving a cat alone for one night. I won't be home from 6:00 pm tell 5:00 pm. the next day. My cat has never stayed in the house by himself for a night. I really hate to leave him. Does anyone have any experiences about leaving their cat alone for a night? What should I make sure I do for him before I leave?


----------



## Abby Lover

One night won't be a problem, just leave him some extra water & food.
He may cling to you for a while when you get back or, if he's like my female Hazel, give you the cold shoulder for a while. I think I probably worry & miss my two a lot more than they miss me.


----------



## SteoM

He'll be fine, just make sure he has enough food and a water supply that he can't knock over. He'll most likely sleep the time away anyway, perhaps give him one or two new toys before you go to keep him occupied.


----------



## Parker

We've left ours for up to a week. We have an automatic feeder and a rather large "cat room" with all of their "stuff" in it. We set the feeder to feed twice a day (we also leave out a little extra food as a treat, but most of the time they don't eat it all), let our neighbor know that we were leaving just in case of a power outage, filled up the waterer and shut them in the room. We don't let them wander around the house if we are going to be gone for a long time because they like to open our cabinets and pull stuff out. 

I feel really bad leaving them, but they are perfectly content to sit in the window watching birds, lying on big fluffy blankets and playing with eachother. Also, it is better to leave them at home confined to a big room than taking them to be boarded in a metal cage where they won't eat and will be little brats to the kennel hands!! 

You should have NO PROBLEM leaving it for the night!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman

Yes, if you can confine the cat to one room with extra food and water that would be best. If not, take some extra time to go through every room he will still have access to and put away things that could be potentially dangerous to him if he gets bored or frustrated and goes on a destructive spree. I didn't do this once when I went away for a day and Pearl tore some stuff up. She wasn't hurt or anything but I didn't have any usable toilet paper when I got back! Cast your eye about the whole place and look for things he could push or pull off of counters, electrical cords that could tangle him up or be chewed, trash cans, plants (real or fake) that he could get to and chew up, etc. Once he figures out you aren't coming home at your usual time he might decide to get into things he normally wouldn't even try when you're home.


----------



## kitkat

I've never had any problems leaving my cats for the weekend or on a trip. If it's longer than 2 days I get a petsitter to come by but I just give them 2 large bowls of water, in case one knocks over. Lots of dry food and clean the litterbox right before I leave. I had a Littermaid so that helped alot. One day doesn't sound too bad but to be on the safe side put up any breakables or potentially harmful things. Good luck :!:


----------



## The Cat Whisperer

I always get them a new toy before I have to go away anywhere.


----------



## Crystal211

I have left my cats on several occasions -- the most being for three days (I left Friday and came back mid-Monday) -- I wouldn't leave them any longer than that.

We have a kitty fountain so I make sure that's full and running. I put the apartment at a nice temperature for them, make sure their litter box is freshly scooped, and put out two big bowls of food (well, the amount depends on how long I'll be gone). 

I have four so they take care of each other....I do hate to leave them, but I can't help it sometimes.


----------



## MonicaC

*Suggestions*

Hello,
My husband and I recently went on a three night trip and left our two cats at home. We had a neighbor stop by once a day to clean the litter box and dole out wet food (one of my cats is a wet food lover). We kept them occupied by dumping a whole bag of bird seed outside their favorite window and hiding some fur mice (their favorite) around the house. I worried to death but they were OK.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Everyone gave you great advice. I would
leave a Tshirt with you scent on it so they can
curl up on it. I think things with our scent on it
comforts them when we arent around.


----------

